# Can you tell me about these breeders?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

My friend is looking into Blossom Havanese and Woodland Havanese.
Can anybody tell me about these breeders?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Dot,
I will send you a PM as well, but I can tell you about Woodland Havanese. Brady is from Diane at Woodland Havanese and I have nothing but wonderful things to say about her and her dogs. I will send you a pm with more information.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know blossom Havanese but woodland is a great breeder. Dogs are all Chic dogs, (completely health tested), and well socialized. She is very selective in who she sells her pups to.


----------

